# Corky's



## LCfishing (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anybody use these? and do you like them very much. I was trying one out and didn't really like the movement of it. I was working it the same way you would work a she-dog.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had great luck with Corky's in the winter; Worked very slow - give a few (1-2) twitches and let sink again a few seconds - reel in slack. Try a Corky Devil too..I may be doing something wrong though because it seems like I catch more reds on a corky and more trout on a devil.


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh okay I was working it too fast. Yeah the corky's are real big in Texas right? they have just been catching on in Louisiana the past few years. What are your favorite colors.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 24, 2012)

Corkys do have a big following in TX, I just picked them up this winter and have fished them 3-4 trips and I can see why they have the following. My go to color is pink, but also use tex chicken.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 25, 2012)

Corky's seem to get more popular the further West you travel along the gulf. They are catching on more around here. I keep a few in my boat but prefer Mirrodines. They do catch fish.


----------

